# Winterizing



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

This is my first winter with my TT and am getting ready after the labor day weekend to get it ready for winter as that comes early in my next of the woods. It seems that my water pump may be located under the couch...not positive. If it is then I need the rear slide open and then to remove the couch. Just looking at it there is no way to access the compartment without unscrewing the couch from the compartment. Have any other 28KRS owners found that this is where the water pump is and then is there an easy way to remove the sofa? Any thoughts?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im not familiar with the 28KRS but that seems like a lot of work to have to move the couch.

Dont forget to drain the HWH and switch over the HWH bypass...amongst other things. Let us know if you need a checklist, there are some good ones out there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The pump is under the couch ... but you don't need to remove the couch to get to the pump. Lift up the front (like when you raise or lower the couch) and you can get your arm in. We found it to be a VERY tight fit and not near as convenient as the 25rss was ... but it's doable.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

AHHHHHHH, don't talk about winterizing already!!!























I still have to get 3 more trips and Thanksgiving in SC in.

Good luck. Winterizing is really very simple. Should be no problem for you.


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

My Passport has the pump under the couch, sounds like a similar setup as yours. I took the couch out to put in the winterizing kit - saved a lot of contortionist types of moves.







The kit (available at CW) will save you tons of time in the future, so I highly recommend adding it. The couch was easy to take out (about 6-8 screws), so don't sweat it. By the way, if your setup is the same as mine, just remove the panel from under the front of the couch and put it under your bed - it doesn't do a darn thing except slow you down when you want to access pump or the bypass for the hot water heater. Pics of my setup (including the addition of an accumulator tank) are available in my gallery (i'm not so swift with the links or I'd add one). Sorry you have to winterize so soon.









Colleen


----------

